# Should I or shouldn't I ?



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't fret about it. If it will forever haunt you, rip it. If you can accept your imperfection, then you can accept that your creation is imperfect, too.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I would have to agree with Jessica-Jean, it would annoy me so I'd have to rip it out and do it again


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

I would rip it back and redo from that point, other people (especially non knitters) will never notice the mistake but you will be aware that it is there and if you are anything like me it will bug the hell out of you. If you can live with it then continue on, if not rip it out.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Being a perfectionist, I would have to rip it out. Yes it will take more time but figure in however long it took you to do that much originally if you take that time again, you'll have something you will be happy with! Be brave, don't think about it....R---I--I-I-I--P---P--P-P IT! LOL

Love, laughter and warm hugs


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, frog it , and you'll feel so much better. I know I'd have to do that.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Rip-it Rip-it!
I've done this a thousand times, on things no one but me would notice. Go for it! You'll feel better.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I heard or read somewhere once that in all those beautiful hand woven Perisan rugs there is always a mistake. This is deliberate because of the belief that only God can make something perfect.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Would it be possible to drop the st back to the offending one and with a crochet hook a little smaller than normal for the yarn, work the sts back correctly all the way up? If you can, it would sure beat frogging.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

if its a glearing error i would fix it other wise it will annoy you when ever you wear or see it


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Rip, Rip, Rip.
I recently did a beautful laceweight neck shawl. Called Heart to Heart.
I should have fixed the error 8 rows back. No one can tell but I'm compelled to point it out every time.
What's that about anyways?
You'll just feel better if you do.
Don't shoot the messenger. LOL


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you make some type of embellishment to cover over the error? A flower or some other design that will add to the look of the sweater, but nicely cover the error in such a way that no one would ever know it's there.

I remember when I was a teenager, I had a pair of orange pants. I loved those pants. One day, I was dying a shirt black, and some of the dye splashed onto my orange pants.

I was pretty bummer out until I decided to turn it into something interesting. I got some iron-on patches and cut out spider shapes, ironed them on, sewed around them, added some stitched-on legs, and I had a very unique pair of pants. Every time I wore them, people would ask me where I got them.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

My problem isn't that no one would notice but that they would compliment me and I would then point the error out to them. Whereas if I fixed the error, I could just say Thank You when complimented. 

Of course, if no one complimented the sweater, I would keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

I like what Joy says about the Persian carpets...our lives would be happier if we dared to be mediocre!!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's another thought. You say about 6" up on just the right front of a cardigan. This probably means you've already done the back. Many patterns have you do the right side first, then left, then sleeves. So if this is the same, then you've got lots of knitting left. Which means this error has lots of time to nag you. And Aran is generally made with bulky yarn. Although you worked a complicated section, you don't really have that much frogging compared to all the work you have left. 

So here's my plan: Stop working on the right side, and start working on the left or on a sleeve or whatever. Then tomorrow, rip out to the error, put it down and continue with the left side or sleeve or whatever. When that piece is done, then go back and finish the right side. By that time you will have forgotten all about the frogging and be a happy camper.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

How many times have I been in such a quandry. If you are going to undo what you have done since the error, its better to do it now, rather than complete and then undo. But at the end of it all, as it is for you, you need to decide whether you can wear the garment with the error, which is unlikely to be noticed by somone else.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, the pain! I know it well. Sometimes I spend so much time correcting mistakes that I just resign myself to it and call it "knitting backwards" and try to remember it's the joy of the process, whether backwards or forwards. Philosophy aside, I would take it out because Arans require so much attention to detail and invite such admiration, you will feel Ike that little mistake is like spinach stuck between your teeth or a big piece of tp trailing from your shoe every time you wear it. Not worth the rest of your lovely sweater.


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

HELP PLEASE!!! Can anyone tell me how to rip out or "frog"? Every time I try to just rip out a mistake, I have to end up ripping out the entire piece, I can never get the stitches back on the needles, so have to rip the whole thing. Soooooooooo frustrating, as I'm not that good at knitting and make alot of mistakes. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have to agree with Jessica-Jean and others: if it's going to bother you, in the end you'll feel better if you frog it and redo it.


----------



## shadu326 (Oct 21, 2011)

HELP PLEASE!!! Can anyone tell me how to rip out or "frog"? Every time I try to just rip out a mistake, I have to end up ripping out the entire piece, I can never get the stitches back on the needles, so have to rip the whole thing. Soooooooooo frustrating, as I'm not that good at knitting and make alot of mistakes. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I made a sweater once with a mistake that only i knew was there and I felt the need to point it out to people everytime I wore it....I would rip it out personally...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

shadu326 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!! Can anyone tell me how to rip out or "frog"? Every time I try to just rip out a mistake, I have to end up ripping out the entire piece, I can never get the stitches back on the needles, so have to rip the whole thing. Soooooooooo frustrating, as I'm not that good at knitting and make alot of mistakes. Thanks so much in advance.


 I rarely take the whole thing off the needles. I just go into Zen mode and take it one stitch at a time and check my pattern at every row. If it's just a dropped stitch in an easy pattern, I use a bobby pin and a crochet hook to correct.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Bsaito, that is what I do.I can not leave a flaw once I see it. Glory Gee it is your decision good luck


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am hardly one who could be labeled a perfectionist, but if you can see it, it will bug you. Once, I made a needlepoint for my parents and had it framed. They hung it with pride (I suppose, anyway). However, one day when looking at it I discovered that I had left a leaf off of a symmetrical design. Now, whenever I see that needlepoint, the first thing my eye goes to is the omission. I can't hang it in my house, and so it's hours of work gone to waste. Frog it, and relax.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


If (and its a big IF) anyone notices, just say its your 'signature' and that no-one else will have one the same 
:thumbup:


----------



## Hoosier Grandma (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to rip it out whenever I find a mistake - even if no one else sees it . But here's a thought - can you make the same "mistake" on the left side so they will match? That's another possibility!


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you have answered your own question - rip it out! Sorry!!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


Nobody knowss us like we know ourselves--and if you THINK that knowing it is there will bother you, then IT WILL!!
ribbit ribbit


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I too am a knitting perfectionist (shame on me!) It makes me crazy enough to notice a mistake when it's way too late to fix it. So, with that said, I agree with BSaito, put it aside and continue with another part of the sweater. When all pieces are finished, it won't seem like such a burden (or waste of time) to go back and correct the mistake. Give yourself a pat on the back and wear that sweater proudly!!!


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

If it was my sweater, I would rip back to the error. Not fixing it would bother me enough that I probably wouldn't ever wear that sweater, despite the amount of work it took to make (and money, too). Knitting is supposed to be a fun hobby, so it really doesn't matter how much time it takes to make something. What matters is that you enjoyed your knitting time, and that you have something you can be proud of when you are done, and that you (or whoever you knit for) can wear with pride. Remember, though, that it is YOUR sweater, and whether or not you fix it is up to you. If you can live with it, then go for it!! If not, fix it.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I would have to rip it out also...but I agree that to put it aside for awhile and do another part is a good idea.
when the mood hits you to do it when you arent as stressed over it ..it will go smoothly...good luck


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

shadu326 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!! Can anyone tell me how to rip out or "frog"? Every time I try to just rip out a mistake, I have to end up ripping out the entire piece, I can never get the stitches back on the needles, so have to rip the whole thing. Soooooooooo frustrating, as I'm not that good at knitting and make alot of mistakes. Thanks so much in advance.


Depending on how far back the mistake is, you could always try "Tinking" That's knitting backwards. 




Also you can run a lifeline, which is a piece of yarn or even dental floss, run through the row below your mistake, it saves the stitches to be put back on the needles. Watch a few videos, you'll get it.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I will be absolutely no help! I tend to be wishy-washy in that respect myself. That being said, if you know you will forever think about the "error", you should rip it and re-do, otherwise you may end up not wearing it. Then you would have wasted all your time and effort.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with StitchDesigner. If a single stitch, slip that stitch off and repair in that manner. Much easier and less frustrating (for me anyway) providing the mistake is not in the cable.

Good luck. A lot to ponder with all the good advice.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

If you are like me once you finish the project, if it has a flaw YOU are aware of, you might not ware it as much as you would had you corrected the mistake!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

The thing is no matter what you say it must be annoying you that it is there to ask for advice, and it will only bother you more knowing it's there, so take the plunge and get it over with now. :thumbup:


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Just another thought. When Amish women make a quilt, they deliberately add a mistake to it because they believe that only God can make something perfect. Me, personally, I think bsaito has the right idea. rip it out, put it aside and work on a different part of the sweater then come back to it later.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Could you just drop the few stitches that the error is in and using cable or DPNs work just that section of stitches instead of frogging the whole thing? I have done this before. If you are not working on a circular needle slip your work onto the cable. I have pulled out as many as 12 stitches and dropped back as far as 6 inches then used DPN to knit just that section. If I'm working a patter I will drop the number of stitches required to work the pattern sequence.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


Well, I'm afraid I'd tell you to rip it out and fix it or you're always gonna wish you had. I've written this before, knitting is the only area in my life in which I strive for perfection. We can never take back words we wish we had not spoken or unso something in our lives that happened. I am an actress and singer and I cannot undo a scene I think could have been better or a song I might have sung better but dammit, I CAN rip! I actually don't mind ripping (I call it 'reverse knitting'). I find it liberating, especially if I know I'm going to fix the problem or use the yarn for another project.

My husband asked me once why I could be so patient with my knitting and so impatient with him. I answered (ripping all the while), "Because I can FIX my knitting!"

So there you have it. You're making a beautiful sweater. Won't you be happier if you know it's perfect?


----------



## babsie-b (May 18, 2011)

I tend to agree with Joy and the Persian Carpet story.
If it is so insignificant and more or less out of sight I would leave it alone.
You never know, if ever you lose it or have it stolen, you will be able to identify it by your deliberate mistake !....B.B.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I would frog it, but that's me. It would bug me knowing it was there.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

As you know the mistake is there and you finish the cardigan will you wear it? Better to undo (rip it) rather than finish and think you will wear it and never do because of the error. Tho' I was always told that the only perfect things are made by God, so is the mistake that bad...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

It sounds to me like you just answered your own question. if it is going to drive you crazzy you will probably never wear it because you know its there. some of us are fanatics. I know !


Glory Gee in CT said:


> I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

You say it's at the front, so how about a little pocket. 

You could just make a little pocket sized patch - just do it so the continuation of the pattern is not interrupted. It might work - and be very useful.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I would say take it back to the mistake as it will spoil your creative satisfaction when it is finished. I was in a line at the supermarket checkout some time ago the lady in front of me had on an aran jacket and one of the cables was crossed in the wrong direction it caught my eye right away and spoilt all the hard work that had gone into it you may have a few sweary words as you unpick but you will be glad in the end


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh dear...yep...I couldn't stand it...and would rip it out. I always wind the yarn as I am frogging...and am always SO pleased when I get the yarn used up...knowing I am back where I was before. It is worth it to me to have it right. If I leave a mistake, that is what I see EVERY time I pick up the garment!!! Good luck with whatever you choose!!! GG


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree that you should tink or rip it out. I know that if I made a mistake I would tink back until I was the row below it and then re do.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Too funny, Ann DeGray...I call it "un-knitting"!!! GG


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with every one too, because I have just been inthat same position knitting a sweater for gson, and noticed mistake in sleeve and just had to rip it out and do again.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I would as long as it does not mess up your yarn. All you have to lose is time invested so far. If you leave it you may forgetaboutit, or not and into the dark abyss you go.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

it would bug me I would rip it out also


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am all most done with a project when I seen an error went on since it was at the begin. Talk about bugging me, I just can't accept it have put it aside, but I know I well rip. If it bothers you rip it you well never accepted it.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here but had to pipe in. I say that there has to be at least one mistake in everything because that is where the love is. A machine can make something perfect but only a person can put in love!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here but had to pipe in. I say that there has to be at least one mistake in everything because that is where the love is. A machine can make something perfect but only a person can put in love!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

A seasoned knitter used to say, "If you can't see it from the train, let it go." However, if it'll bug you to death knowing it is a "glaring" mistake, best to frog it now and make it the way you know it should be. Else, you'll never be happy with it. Good Luck, Patricia


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

It will just keep distracting you as you proceed. Frog it now before you go any further or you will never be completely happy--you'll be missing that "ahhh" factor when you finish. Sorry!


----------



## MaryCorinne (Sep 5, 2011)

a mistake I made on a sleeve of a sweater for DH is probably more glaring than yours. I am working the other sleeve now, and resolved what caused the mistake on the other sleeve. So, it reminds me of the time I thought through the proplem and improved the decreases look on the other sleeve. I am not froging. My husband likes the "signature" of a hand crafted item and the work that went into learning how to resolve the problem on the other sleeve. I feel good about leaving it. Not that I am a non supporter of perfection, but what is engendered in the torment of rrrrip'ng may spoil something in lovingly knitting that sweater. I kind of like being reminded of how I learned to do the other sleeve, and, the patience in doing so and loving the effect it has on me. Weigh your options, consult your feelings and accept your decision is the best simple advice I can think of.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

I know my eye is always drawn to my error. I rip back and then when I am caught up to where I was when I noticed the error, it doesn't bother me anymore. From your note, you sound like ripping back would be your best option, for your own peace of mind. I also like bsaito's idea of working on some other parts of the sweater in the meantime. Whatever keeps your joy in your sweater is what is best for you.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

i know I may sound very silly but in our country the wool available is of very limited types.Usually we pick a good color and adjust the gauge and knit.However in this country I have found yarn of so many different types and textures and the way you gracious ladies talk about it and use it in your knitting is really stunning.I would like to know the best wool to use for the following projects.The end product must be reasonably warm.
1)cardigan
2)socks
3)gloves
4)scarves
5)hats
6)baby dresses
Thanks!


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

It would be very annoying knowing it is there and that is where my eye would aim for. So I would rip it out. You know that when you become a knitter - you also become an expert at unknitting.... good luck.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Rip it!!!! I'm like you, it would drive me nuts and it would make me proud to go back, fix it and know that it is right.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Here's another thought. You say about 6" up on just the right front of a cardigan. This probably means you've already done the back. Many patterns have you do the right side first, then left, then sleeves. So if this is the same, then you've got lots of knitting left. Which means this error has lots of time to nag you. And Aran is generally made with bulky yarn. Although you worked a complicated section, you don't really have that much frogging compared to all the work you have left.
> 
> So here's my plan: Stop working on the right side, and start working on the left or on a sleeve or whatever. Then tomorrow, rip out to the error, put it down and continue with the left side or sleeve or whatever. When that piece is done, then go back and finish the right side. By that time you will have forgotten all about the frogging and be a happy camper.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes away from my mistake. If it were mine, I'd have to redo it.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I think you have answered the question for yourself. Knowing that the flaw is there will drive you crazy. There can be one cure rippppppppppppppppp.


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

If it really bothers you then I would rip it....otherwise you will never be pleased with it......it must or you would't be concerned with it...rib-it....rib-it.....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well... if you won't feel ok with it - than you can't leave it there, right?


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm a quilter as well as a knitter and one tradition I've always loved about quilting is the 'Humility' square. One block or square in your quilt top should have a small error in it, because only God can create perfection. So everytime I make an error, be it in a quilt, a knit hat, or my checkbook, it's just my humility square! Life is short, enjoy it!


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

Since people can't be perfect, I always make some subtle mistake when knitting,crocheting or doing embroidery I can't number the many cultures in this country, around the world, or how long some groups have practiced this, but I like the idea. It's often done to let God know that we know we're not perfect. However I usually have to point out my "mistakes" to everyone who sees what I've made. Maybe this will appeal to you.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

I would say rip! I did last night on a baby sweater, took out all but the cast on and a half inch up. No one would have seen the error, but I knew.
I find when I have ripped, then redo, the redo DOES go twice as fast. I guess cause I feel so good not thinking about the messed-up part being there.
Good Luck.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I heard or read somewhere once that in all those beautiful hand woven Perisan rugs there is always a mistake. This is deliberate because of the belief that only God can make something perfect.


Actually some of the mistakes in Persian rugs are due to different people working on the same rug and if it is a tribal rug it may be moved often during it's creation therefore changing many things during the process.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe you could knit a pocket and sew it on then again you could give it arest and when you go back to it you will want to make it perfect, good luck .


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I say just the fact that you posted it on this forum means it will bother you to leave it and finish the sweater as is. If that will make you uncomfortable to wear it, rip it out.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

To echo a more seasoned knitter than myself, you need chocolate. The decision will be easier with chocolate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my different perspective to consider. Perfectionism can be a problem in itself. So while it seems you really want support for ripping it out, I would say leave the error and see it as a practice in letting little things go. I had to go thru this process years ago on the job. I felt that every little ding and ping would loom like a neon light to everyone. That was just not true; it was my perfectionism and it became my loss in income. I had to step back and rethink whether it was an error that could be lived with w/o notice and w/o consequence or not. I had to learn to let go and stop losing sleep over minor little expressions of my human condition.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Someone here said, and wisely I might add, that you should hold it up and ask someone how they like it. That's the ONLY thing you say, don't ask them if they see anything off or wrong or whatever. Just ask them how they like it? And if they don't point out the mistake, don't worry about it. If the error is that far back, and in an area where another person isn't going to be seeing it, I promise it won't drive you crazy. If it's in an area where a person who isn't personally involved with you on many levels shouldn't be looking, then let it be. All that said, it's your garment and if YOU think it will be an eye sore to you, then frog it, cause YOU will be the one who has to redo all those stitches. I have left things and wished I would have gone back, and then I've not left them and got tired of knitting the same thing over a little error. If it were me, I'd keep going, finish it, mark on the pattern where the error is, for the next one you make. Good luck, it's a hard call when you've done so much work.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Could you put an invented pocket over the error as it seems
to be roughly in the right place? You could put one on the
other side as well, so it would look correct & part of the
design.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you use a life line to where the mistake is and just rip that part out and not the whole thing?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, I am like you--when I know it's there it is a red light flashing! Nobody will probably notice unless they are an experienced knitter, but I can't be happy with it. But you'll have to decide. Know I'm not much help--lol.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't fret about it. If it will forever haunt you, rip it. If you can accept your imperfection, then you can accept that your creation is imperfect, too.


Totally agree, Jessica-Jean. I know it would drive ME crazy. In the long run, you will be saving yourself a lot of misery to just bite the bullet and frog it. Good luck saving your sanity


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

The Navajo believe that there should be a flaw in everything - again, because only their God can make something perfect - and so deliberateliy build in flaws in their rugs, pots, baskets, etc. - to let the evil spirits out. I kinda like that....


----------



## sblanch (Sep 27, 2011)

:roll: Oh my what a problem. Every person who does a project has had to face this one. I agree with Basaito but will add a something to it. Stop knitting and do something else like.....clean out a messy closet or drawer. Something with "instant gratification"...even powerwashing a driveway (lol). Since knitting a sweater takes time to complete it might be good to get that "good" feeling and then go back to the knitting and take a fresh look. It will either let you RIP and feel good or continue on and know you will feel good. I know that is what I would do in this instance. Most often I come back to the knitting and RIP but I feel better about doing it. Whatever you decide must make you feel "good" because that is what knitting is supposed to do for us. Good luck.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. It seems that there were many more of you in favor of ripping, which was the direction I was leaning in. So that's what I'll do. A brief anecdote: When I first began knitting this sweater, I did do the back first, and then started the right front. At the point where the error is, I had stopped knitting for no good reason -- bored, I think. So I switched to making some greeting cards for a while. When I went back to the sweater and picked it up again where I'd left off, I wasn't sure which of the 8-row repeat to do next. So, that "...mother of invention" thing? I got another pair of #5 needles and cast on for the "other" front. And when I got to a difficult point on THAT, I took the #5 back up and started the ribbing on the sleeves!! Talk about forstalling the inevitable!! I finally picked up the pesky front and carried on. I was so sure I had checked every few rows or so, looking primarily for that "tell-tale" sign that the garment had been left on the needle too long. Ha!! If I'd only known THEN -- I could've ripped out many fewer rows!! THIS time, after I rip, I'll begin right away and hopefully correct any mistake sooner! Thank you all again. It is very comforting to know that "fellow knitters" feel as I do. I just need it to be RIGHT, and that doesn't necessarily mean PERFECT.


----------



## Eggychesh (Aug 8, 2011)

You'll never be happy with it knowing there's a mistake so frogging it is the only answer.


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Rip off the band aid! Frog It! Do It Now! Don't Think About It, Just Do It. There, is that clear enough?


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I always remember the Navajo weavers philosophy. They deliberately weave an error into their patterns so they gods won't think they're getting cocky.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Good advice! I'd do this and be happier with my results!


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh and the chocolate is a good idea too.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

You want it the way you want it....I would too. I am trying to learn a new technique now and I have ripped and ripped 'cause I know I can do better!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I would leave it,if it's not affecting the part you're up to now.The beautiful thing about handmade is the occasional fault.I would not undo all that beautiful work,if unnecessary!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Oh rip it back you wont be happy till you do.You'll keep knitting and get almost done and say oh crap I'm not happy I see it and then rip it any way.So same your time and start ripping. hahahah you answered your own ?????


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I would rip it out, but only if I had a lifeline. I'm not good at putting stitches back on a needle without a lifeline - especially if there's a patterned stitch. I use multiple lifelines in my projects, and I usually leave them in until I'm completely finished.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

DONT RIP JUST LET IT GO IT IS NOT GLARING IT WONT DRIVE YOU CRAZY NO ONE ELSE WILL NOTICE let them think it is a NON mistake... I LET THEM STAY IF THEY ARE NOT BAD>>> IT IS MY TRADEMARK LOL I TELL EVERYONE OR WELL NO OR JUST DO nt do the frog..
>>>


Glory Gee in CT said:


> I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

it's easy to say on this end, but I think I would have to rip. It bugs me when I know there is an error  and I think it does bug you since you posted it


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm with bsaito. I think if you tend to it gradually, you'll get it done without a feeling of failure or working hard. I know from my own experiences that it'll bug you while you're knitting, but after a while of wearing it, you'll not pay any more attention to it, but enjoy the compliments.

If, while you're working on the other parts and you finish them, you decide you just can't live with it any more, then you're decision is made - go ahead and rip it, but make it the last thing on the item you do. It won't seem so much like a chore and you'll be excited to get it done.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

sblanch said:


> :roll: Oh my what a problem. Every person who does a project has had to face this one. I agree with Basaito but will add a something to it. Stop knitting and do something else like.....clean out a messy closet or drawer. Something with "instant gratification"...even powerwashing a driveway (lol). Since knitting a sweater takes time to complete it might be good to get that "good" feeling and then go back to the knitting and take a fresh look. It will either let you RIP and feel good or continue on and know you will feel good. I know that is what I would do in this instance. Most often I come back to the knitting and RIP but I feel better about doing it. Whatever you decide must make you feel "good" because that is what knitting is supposed to do for us. Good luck.


Oh, what a terrible idea! STOP KNITTING? CLEAN OUT A MESSY CLOSET? Oh, my heart is pounding at the thought! Leave the closet alone, it will only make you think of another unpleasant chore that needs doing.

You have these choices:

RIPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

RIPPPPPPPPPPPP

Pick up something else to knit

RIPPPPPPPPPPPP

But under so circumstances clean anything! And don't even think about rearranging dresser drawers. A good friend of mine died while doing that!


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

In Thai culture, it is necessary to make a "mistake" in your work, to make it prefect, is only possible by God, theirfore impossible by humans and not allowed or wanted. This has freed me from feeling that the mistake has to be corrected and that it is just done in the Thai way. When you think of it like this, somehow it's now ok.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> sblanch said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Oh my what a problem. Every person who does a project has had to face this one. I agree with Basaito but will add a something to it. Stop knitting and do something else like.....clean out a messy closet or drawer. Something with "instant gratification"...even powerwashing a driveway (lol). Since knitting a sweater takes time to complete it might be good to get that "good" feeling and then go back to the knitting and take a fresh look. It will either let you RIP and feel good or continue on and know you will feel good. I know that is what I would do in this instance. Most often I come back to the knitting and RIP but I feel better about doing it. Whatever you decide must make you feel "good" because that is what knitting is supposed to do for us. Good luck.
> ...


I had planned to clean out a disorganized closet in this last two weeks while my husband and son are away hunting. Do you know what I did? I moved my yarn stash from a small container in that closet to a larger one (in the same closet) so that it is not overflowing, plus I bought 7 more balls of yarn and pushed the container dangerously close to overflowing. You are much better off to re-do your knit project, cleaning something is vastly over rated. I am giggling because I am the teeniest bit obsessive, and I am learning!


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you drop just the stitches where the error occurred? Is it two, three, four? Then pick these stitches up correctly with a crochet hook. If they are under the armhole decrease, you would have to rip the whole rows out at least to this point; but if it is beyond the point in the row it should work.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Rip it out. I did the same thing 20 years ago knitting a beautiful Aran cardigan and left the error in and to this day it bugs me when I wear the sweater. My eyes go right to the flaw.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Glory Gee: Been there, and while I'm not a perfectionist, if I felt the way you do, that you will always regret not ripping back and fixing it, I would rip it back and never have to worry about the regret. I ripped back on one sweater from the middle of the raglan armhole to just below it - no once, but three times to get it right and I'm glad I did because now when I look at my husband wearing it I don't even think about that mistake.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I would fix it, but not by ripping back to that point. 

Go to the stitch in your current row that is directly above the error. Plan to undo only that vertical line of stitches. But before you start taking them out, study the stitches to be sure you know how to work your way back up, that is, whether to reform each stitch as a knit or a purl. 

Mastering this technique can save you hours of re-work.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I would fix it, but not by ripping back to that point.
> 
> Go to the stitch in your current row that is directly above the error. Plan to undo only that vertical line of stitches. But before you start taking them out, study the stitches to be sure you know how to work your way back up, that is, whether to reform each stitch as a knit or a purl.
> 
> Mastering this technique can save you hours of re-work.


This is what I was trying to say. You explained it much better.


----------



## SBK (Oct 21, 2011)

Can you do duplicate stitch over the error? I have used this to correct purls that should have been knits. Should also be able to do purls over knits. Worlds better than ripping out.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

The first aran cardigan I knitted, I was just a kid. It had cables running up with branches out left and right according to the sway of the "trunk". Flowers were to be embroidered later,on each branch. I did the back, both fronts and one sleeve. On the 2nd sleeve, I realised that it looked different. Both variations looked ok but try as I might, I could not reproduce the original (wrong) version. I undid the whole lot and started again. I guess I go with !take it back". Its not humility to leave in a mistake you made by mistake, if you notice it in time to fix it. As you all say, nobody is perfect - there is probably a mistake that you didn't see, anyway. xx


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd say rip away! I'm even contemplating unraveling my whole last project because I knit it too big. I love the yarn and don't want it to just sit in a drawer.


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

If you are confident that you can pick up the stitches and redo it, I would rip it out. I'm kinda like you.....you'll know it's there!

Yes we are all imperfect, but it comes to a point when, we can fix something with a little or no pain, I would go back and redo it. I tend to think like that, in knitting and in life .

Then again, that's just me!
Cheers,


Glory Gee in CT said:


> I'm knitting an Aran cardigan for myself, and I'm in a quandry. I am over half-way up the right front, well past the armhole decrease and well into the V-neck and raglan sleeve decreases. Except for the two cables (one a 6-st, the other a 4-st), the "background" of the sweater is a multiple of 4 rows, each one different from the other three, and look sort of like basketweave. The problem is that I've noticed a glaring error way back before the start of the armhole decrease, or about 6" back from where I am now. I'm pretty sure no one will spot the difference, but I'LL know it's there. Should I rip out (which I've done many times over the years) or just continue on from where I am?? I'm afraid if I don't rip it out, it will drive me crazy--even though it'll be a short trip!!--and I'll always regret NOT ripping it back and doing it the right way. I'd like some pros and cons, please and thank you, to help me make the decision.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

I've done that. Who wants to waste beautfiul yarn?!


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Let 'er RIP.......you will be so happy with yourself, with each pull of the yarn....you have way too much time & effort put into this beautiful (I'm sure) piece, to have it "tarnished" in any way... :roll:


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I understand what you're going through. Frog it. You'll never be happy if you don't. You will constantly be aware of a little mistake and it will spoil the love of creation for you. Go for it!


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

My rule of thumb is ... 1. am I the only one that is going to notice??? if so keep going ) 2. show the piece to a couple of non-knitters and ask if they like the pattern... if they see the mistake ... rip it out. 3. if it is going to bug you forever... rip it out...


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

What a beautiful thought. I think I'll change my mind. You're right. We're not perfect. Only God is.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

I always remind myself that I knit because I enjoy it...so if I have to go back to make something the way I think it should be, it just prolongs the enjoyment! I know, it's kind of lame, but it makes me feel better abut it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I think this answer could change with each day that passes.. some days I would pat myself on the back for the "design choice" LOL and leave it... making it my signature.. other days it would bug me with every stitch I made knowing that I was wasting time and need to rip it back... yesterday I was in the same situation and that little voice in my head won and I frogged it back and started over.. I'm much happier now that I did.. so it goes with the mood of the day with me...


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I would rip it out it would bother me and I would never wear the sweater then all the work would be wasted frog frog frog and frog again.


----------



## claudia0106 (Sep 23, 2011)

Boy, been there and done that. I usually end up tearing out and redoing. My husband questions my sanity when I do, but oh well. I know its right.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i know for ssure I would as it will annoy me sorry


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought that was Amish quilts ( or Shakers maybe)


Joy Marshall said:


> I heard or read somewhere once that in all those beautiful hand woven Perisan rugs there is always a mistake. This is deliberate because of the belief that only God can make something perfect.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I take out sections when possible, and re-knit that part. You have to be careful to pick up the correct threads as you go along. Sometimes, especially when it is complicated, it is less work to take the whole thing down to the error.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Here's another thought. You say about 6" up on just the right front of a cardigan. This probably means you've already done the back. Many patterns have you do the right side first, then left, then sleeves. So if this is the same, then you've got lots of knitting left. Which means this error has lots of time to nag you. And Aran is generally made with bulky yarn. Although you worked a complicated section, you don't really have that much frogging compared to all the work you have left.
> 
> So here's my plan: Stop working on the right side, and start working on the left or on a sleeve or whatever. Then tomorrow, rip out to the error, put it down and continue with the left side or sleeve or whatever. When that piece is done, then go back and finish the right side. By that time you will have forgotten all about the frogging and be a happy camper.


Good Plan!


----------



## sblanch (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry that my humor was lost to folks. RIPPING is unpeasant for all of us. If I had a choice of Ripping or cleaning a closet or drawer or powercleaning a driveway I would RIP. It is one of those unpleasant tasks that we all would rather not do, but to me and probably most folks will disagree, the ripping becomes one of those "instant gratification" things I can do. Once I rip beyond the mistake I feel "GOOD" just like I would if I cleaned a messy closet or drawer even though I did not want to do it. My husband is always amazed that I can rip out a large portion of work and not be upset. I have told him many times......it is just like cleaning....I like things to be "perfect" to MY eyes including my handwork. I was hoping that the comparison would be obvious....which would you rather do...clean a closet or RIP some knitting?


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

shadu326 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!! Can anyone tell me how to rip out or "frog"? Every time I try to just rip out a mistake, I have to end up ripping out the entire piece, I can never get the stitches back on the needles, so have to rip the whole thing. Soooooooooo frustrating, as I'm not that good at knitting and make alot of mistakes. Thanks so much in advance.


Part of this comes with experience in recognizing the stitches and what they should look like as you put them back ob the needles. I just rip out and pick up the stitches with a needle, smaller helps. Then as I re-knit I look for dropped stitches which I pick up as I go. you can also "sew" in one stitch and out the next across the knitting in the row (or two) below the error.


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a feeling that you are a perfectionist, right? I am too and a flaw like that would spoil the joy of finishing the sweater for me. My eye would forever go to the mistake. My vote is to rip it to the mistake so you can truly enjoy your accomplishment even though it probably isn't all that noticable to most people. I hope you show all of us a picture when you are done, it sounds amazing! Happy knitting!


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another thought. You say about 6" up on just the right front of a cardigan. This probably means you've already done the back. Many patterns have you do the right side first, then left, then sleeves. So if this is the same, then you've got lots of knitting left. Which means this error has lots of time to nag you. And Aran is generally made with bulky yarn. Although you worked a complicated section, you don't really have that much frogging compared to all the work you have left.
> ...


Love this idea!


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

when i rip, i stop before i get to the new start row and insert a much smaller needle into the stitches. from there i un-knit with the proper sized needle until i get back to the new stating point. by then i've got all the stitches in the right places and it is much easier to proceed from there.



shadu326 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!! Can anyone tell me how to rip out or "frog"? Every time I try to just rip out a mistake, I have to end up ripping out the entire piece, I can never get the stitches back on the needles, so have to rip the whole thing. Soooooooooo frustrating, as I'm not that good at knitting and make alot of mistakes. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

You said you are doing the first of two front pieces? Well, you could knit the exact stitch(s) on the other front so they match ;-)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

If it is on the right front, an embelishment of some sort, like a flower brooch, a leaf etc... could cover that up. If it is Aran, then it's a bulky yarn, it may not take too long to rip it & re-start, BUT... this time do a life line every 10 rows or so.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm one of those that would either have to gift it or rip it. But when I love the yarn or the pattern, I rip it out and keep it for myself. been there and done that (more than once I'm afraid)


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Just take the stitch back, drop it down and fix it using a cro hook. That's what I do, a bit fiddley but worth getting it right. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Unravel it prompto or you will never rest for thinking of this error.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I would have to rip it back. Other people might not notice it, but I would know it was there. I remember years ago a young chap came into where I worked so proud of the sweater that had been hand knitted for him, and the first thing I noticed was that one of the cables was twisted the wrong way. I kept my mouth shut, but somebody else must have mentioned it because I never saw him wearing it again. I would be like that, if somebody noticed it I would probably throw the cardigan in a cupboard to be pulled undone and the yarn used for something else. As others have said, if you can live with it leave it, if not rip it.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with StitchDesigner. Drop back the stitch and pick up with a crochet hook.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you just run those few stitches down to the mistake and then knit them back up again? I've done this before when I discover a small mistake in otherwise nice work.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

past said:


> Could you just drop the few stitches that the error is in and using cable or DPNs work just that section of stitches instead of frogging the whole thing? I have done this before. If you are not working on a circular needle slip your work onto the cable. I have pulled out as many as 12 stitches and dropped back as far as 6 inches then used DPN to knit just that section. If I'm working a patter I will drop the number of stitches required to work the pattern sequence.


I just got done going this technique with a cable pattern I am making. Suddenly became aware that 2 1/2 cable twists back there I goofed on the number of stitches I twisted. Not noticable up close, but, Oh, Boy!! from a distance it stuck out like a sore thumb. Rather than frog the whole thing, I just put the stitches on both sides of the twist on holders and pulled out the stitches down to the error (seven stitches). With right side facing and a G crochet hook I picked up the yarn behind each stitch on a separate needle and "crocheted" those seven stitches into the right sequence back up the 22 rows I had already knitted. With a bit of tweaking here and there to adjust the new bit, I had corrected the problem and it only took me about, maybe, 20 minutes and the error doesn't even show.


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

bsaito said:


> My problem isn't that no one would notice but that they would compliment me and I would then point the error out to them. Whereas if I fixed the error, I could just say Thank You when complimented.
> 
> Of course, if no one complimented the sweater, I would keep my mouth shut.


Or you could just say "Thank you" to any compliments that come your way and enjoy your imperfect work.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't fret about it. If it will forever haunt you, rip it. If you can accept your imperfection, then you can accept that your creation is imperfect, too.


I agree with Jessica-Jean - if it bugs you, rip it out. I was recently in the hospital for a long stay. While there, I made my daughter a fair isle sweater. I was completely finished and ready to sew up, when I noticed two equally spaced errors in the back of the sweater. Like you, it bugged the heck out of me. However, I looked at it a few days, and finally decided that it looked like I did it on purpose. So, I left them in. In this case, they didn't bug me enough to rip. However, I've ripped out many...because they were not so even.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I love neck shawls....can you oist the link to this pattern...I would love it..Thanks Sharon


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Again, thank you all for your kind words, and your support if I chose to rip it out. It wasn't the kind of error I could go down the "ladders" to correct, as some of you suggested, and there were about 22 stitches in two places on one row that I would have had to "correct." Nor was the error in a place that could be covered up, and a pocket wouldn't have worked, either. 

The pattern was a repeat of 8 rows. Rows 1 and 5 had the cable twists, with K1-P1 on the stitches between the cables. Rows 2, and 4, were K1, P1 in the areas where there were no cables. Rows 6 and 8 were P1, K1 in the areas where there were no cables. Rows 3 and 7 were knit across all sts not in the cable. 

It sounds confusing when written out, and was no less confusing when trying to figure out where I had left off when I stopped, and where to pick up again after a long "intermission," regardless of the fact that I thought I had marked on paper which row was the last one completed. Apparently, I was wrong!!

So earlier this evening (it's 8:00pm my time now) I did go ahead and rip it out. I'm going to make very VERY sure which row was the last, and I'm going to knit only 8 more rows (one complete pattern run) before I stop and check it very carefully!! If I don't go stark raving mad before hand, I will definitely post a photo of the finished product!

Thank you all again for your kind words and support. It's very comforting to know there are such wonderful, knowledgeable "needle people" out there, just a mouse click away!!


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would frog it but first I would try drop stitch method to go down and fix it. I once went back 20 rows for one twisted stitch. If you can't then rip away!


----------



## sblanch (Sep 27, 2011)

I shared with my daughter this stream of conversations. She brought to mind an incident when my mother was working on an afghan and made a "big" mistake. We were there for dinner and she was serving Hot Dogs and Kraut (one of the kids favorties). Well, Mom was very upset and was trying to decide if she had to rip it out. My daughter watched her and then said...Grandma when will the kraut dogs be ready? Just like a kid right? Well my Mother, God Bless her, said well, your Grandfather is still asleep snoring on the sofa, I have to decide what I am going to do, and you want your dinner. She threw down the afghan...made dinner...we enjoyed...and then she went to afghan...ripped out the mistake and much to all of our joy I have that afghan in my home as a remembrance of her and my Dad. He used it for severalyears and now we have it. Sometimes RIPPING leaves us with pleasant memories. I didn't remember her ripping it....my daughter did today and that is a fond memory for us. I am glad you did what made you feel good.


----------



## avidknitt er1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello--I have a big conscience--rip it! That is what is done and actually expected in knitting--don't think about it and you will not feel guilty. I am involved with a new pattern and it is bugging me but I will play it by ear (eyes) just to see if I am indeed WRONG. Go for it. I hate washing my hair but I just go to it!


----------



## avidknitt er1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello--I would not have ripped for a twisted stitch--it is not like a dropped one which is worst. A twisted stitch will not throw the pattern out. But don't you feel gratifyed now that it was done?


----------



## avidknitt er1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello--If there is a complicated pattern (AS WITH LACE) you might think of writing the rows down on Scotch pad sheets 1 ROW ON EACH SHEET no matter how many sheets it takes. 
Each time you completed that row, put the worked sheet under the VERY LAST ROW sheet. 
The next time the item is attemped, you would have already simplified it and the long drawn out pattern will go that much sooner.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Before you rip out the problem rows, run a "lifeline" a few rows past the rows you need to rip out...if you get messed up when ripping out and need to go back to a good row to restart your knitting....you'll be safely able to pick up a complete row with proper patterning and move forward. I find it's always worth the little effort to do this. Good Luck and let us know how you make out. Patricia


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

Family members of many knitters seem to be fond of saying, "She really only knits for the fun of tearing it out!!

Sometimes it seems that way, but perseverence will take you past all that.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Here's another thought. You say about 6" up on just the right front of a cardigan. This probably means you've already done the back. Many patterns have you do the right side first, then left, then sleeves. So if this is the same, then you've got lots of knitting left. Which means this error has lots of time to nag you. And Aran is generally made with bulky yarn. Although you worked a complicated section, you don't really have that much frogging compared to all the work you have left.
> 
> So here's my plan: Stop working on the right side, and start working on the left or on a sleeve or whatever. Then tomorrow, rip out to the error, put it down and continue with the left side or sleeve or whatever. When that piece is done, then go back and finish the right side. By that time you will have forgotten all about the frogging and be a happy camper.


What a great idea! That way you'd get it ripped with a minimum of angst. I also agree that the error would drive you crazy - I know it would me.
Billie


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Being a perfectionist my self, you will never be happy with the error. I think bsaito had some very good advice.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

bsaito, I always do that it never annoys me half so much..


----------



## Nan5 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Glory Gee. If it was me I would pull the work back and correct it. I know it is a pain to do so, but over the years I have found I cannot live with a mistake I know about in anything I do. Just imagine - correct the error and hold your head high.
Happy knittins
Pam


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Avid: That's exactly what I DO!! Now I know I'm not the only one!! I have each row on a separate page, and when I finish the row, I just turn the page. I did my son's Aran pullover that way. When I finished it, I had his entire sweater in a neat little "book." I put it into a 5x7, 3-ring notebook, and used a tab page, "Rick's sweater," so if I ever wanted to do it again, I had "my" directions all ready. I've done the same with many things I've knitted. I've also made notes when I found someting difficult, or was apt to make a mistake. The other thing I use is a colored index-card divider that you get when you buy a 3x4 Rolodex. I cut it down, straighten the edge, cut off the little holes for the Rolodex holder, and when I use it, I put it on the line/page where I'm knitting, and just rub it back and forth a few times to cause static electricity. It then sticks to the page until I'm ready to move it. I have dozens of little "tricks" I use. I'll bet you all do, too!!! Might be fun to share, yes??


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

Stardragon said:


> I like what Joy says about the Persian carpets...our lives would be happier if we dared to be mediocre!!!


I'm not sure that I believe allowing a mistake to stand (ie not being perfect) is the same thing as being mediocre. Knitting a sweater is an enormous act of creativity in the first place, and I have known knitters who purposely knitted in an "error" to make the piece their own, rather than a blind copy of another's pattern. In some pieces it's possible to take the "mistake" and make it into part of the pattern (I managed to pick up my entrelac scarf and work the wrong way on it, not discovering this until about 4 rows later. Rather than frogging, I purposely worked the same error in the opposite direction and then spaced evenly for the rest of the project, creating a wavy line up the middle of the scarf, and a new variation on entrelac at the same time!


----------



## beth60201 (Apr 7, 2011)

I made a sweater with cabling (Silver Creek Gansey) and didn't notice that I had failed to cross one of the cables until I was pretty much done with the sweater. I left it uncorrected and since it is on the upper back, I don't think it is too noticable and I use this 'mistake' to mark the back of the sweater. I think if I was knitting this sweater today, I would rip back or try dropping down to fix the mistake. As I go, I get pickier about my end product.


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with the idea of ripping it out. Take time to enjoy while you're knitting, but also take pride in your work! You'll wish you had...if you don't!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

If you can fake it with a bit of fancy darning over it, otherwise unravel. Get a good night's sleep before though, and in the morning things will be clearer. Good luck.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with them also i would rip it off ,sorry


----------



## Nancy's mom (Jul 5, 2011)

Bsaito, your advice about going on to the other front or sleeve is brilliant!


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

Rip it. You won't wear it again after someone points it out to you. It's is only 6". That is how we learn to be careful, write things down, check our work every few rows, add life lines, improve our skills, etc. I never leave a mistake. I always fix it because if I'm going to spend my time & money on a project, it is going to be made well. Have a glass of wine and rip it. Blessings, Suze


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I have been in your situation many times, I have always ripped out and fied the mistake, because my way of thinking is if I am going to knit something it has to be done properly and as you say it would have haunted me. And I know me if I didn't rip out I would end up pointing out the mistake to others who most probably never noticed it.


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in flux about froggin a whole tank top that I'm 98% done. But after reading all these replies, my decision is made. Getting the ball winder out and finding an end to start ripping. Too many mistakes (newbie) to fix, so reclaim the yarn and start over FROM THE BEGINNING.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

rlesgal said:


> I'm in flux about froggin a whole tank top that I'm 98% done. But after reading all these replies, my decision is made. Getting the ball winder out and finding an end to start ripping. Too many mistakes (newbie) to fix, so reclaim the yarn and start over FROM THE BEGINNING.


And you'll be glad you did. Rippin out is really very liberating. Now you can do something else with the yarn! Even if it's the same pattern, it will be "something else" because this time......
it will be right and you'll be proud!


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks and it was liberating and frustrating seeing how many mistakes I made. I will start it again after I finish the other UFO's that are going better/easier.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was once learning to spin from a friend. She does so many different things - including captaining her own fishing vessel. I asked her how she managed and how brave she was to try so many new things. Her answer has always helped me and stayed with me, "If I had to be perfect at everything I did, I would never get anything done and I would be afraid to try new things. I would rather enjoy what I do than be stopped by being a perfectionist."


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

janette777 said:


> I was once learning to spin from a friend. She does so many different things - including captaining her own fishing vessel. I asked her how she managed and how brave she was to try so many new things. Her answer has always helped me and stayed with me, "If I had to be perfect at everything I did, I would never get anything done and I would be afraid to try new things. I would rather enjoy what I do than be stopped by being a perfectionist."


Oh, this is my kind of person. I have SO many things I want to do before I croak off that if I try for perfection I will never get them all done (probably won't anyway, but I will sure give it a try). The funny thing is that I know where the skeletons are located in and on my work, but when I present a handmade item for a gift or to charity, noone has ever turned it down. Most handmade goods are things of beauty no matter what and are appreciated for that.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

OK Already....so have you ripped out and restarted or not??? Pat


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

I ripped mine. 5 balls retied ready for next attempt of something a little different. I started a Tank Tunic originally, now its cooler so looking at ruffle shrug now.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, I've already ripped it back, and spent most of Sunday afternoon reknitting the "problem" row. And each time, it came out looking the same, as in WRONG. Then I realized that the error was occurring because it was father BACK in the pattern. Once I figured that out, it was much simpler to start reworking it. Whew!!!! I'm glad I ripped it, because I never would have felt good when I wore it. I am very thankful for all the kind, knowledgeable women in the KF.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Hoorah! You did it ..and must feel pretty good about doing so now that it is coming out as intended. You will feel awesome each time you wear it. It's always worth the extra effort. Proud of you. Patricia


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!! You will feel much better knowing that you took the time and effort to re-stitch the problem area. ENJOY!


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

think of ot as ur signature.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Look it at a PRACTICE lesson  rip it out as I do with NO regrates


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, Patricia. I am working on it again, and I like it sooooo much better now. Needless to say, I'm checking it over very carefully every few rows or so. And, I'm putting one of those stitch markers that look like little plastic safety pins at the beginning of each Row 1 of the 8-row repeat pattern, so that in the event I have to rip out again, I'll know where Row 1 is!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

rip it. it can be considered more time to knit on yarn you already have and love. When it is done you will be so proud of what you have made. I rip but usually with a few choice bad words that I would not want to write here. Good luck with you deceision. Post a picture when it is done. Linda


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> rip it. it can be considered more time to knit on yarn you already have and love. When it is done you will be so proud of what you have made. I rip but usually with a few choice bad words that I would not want to write here. Good luck with you deceision. Post a picture when it is done. Linda


Hey, Linda...I was in the U.S.Navy in my "youth." We MADE UP some of those "choice bad words" you referenced. Sometimes ya just need ta cuss!!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Great News. Amazing how we learn from our mistakes isn't it? I'll bet you'll love the finished product even better because you learned from it. Congratulations. You did "good" girl!!! Patricia


----------

